# I.B.O. Rule(s) clarification:



## Hittingguru (Oct 1, 2004)

Here are the rules I would like some of you to clarify for me:

_C. Binoculars and Rangefinders
1. An integral part of IBO 3-D competition is the archer’s ability to judge yardage without the assistance of range finding devices or assistance from others. Therefore, cameras, rangefinders, or any other devices that may be used to calculate yardage to the target are prohibited. An archer may not use parts of his or her body, the bow, or any other accessories or equipment to calculate yardage.* Archers using adjustable sights may not adjust their sight elevation after drawing the bow and sighting the target. *Any mark on otherwise legal binoculars that could be construed as a reference point for range finding is prohibited.
2. Hand-held binoculars are allowed without magnification limitations.
3. Binoculars shall not be used at the stake after the shot has been taken. *An archer with an adjustable sight may not re-adjust his or her sight after using binoculars at the shooting stake. *Archers may utilize binoculars additionally to view the target while waiting their turn at the shooting stake or from an on-deck area behind a group that is in the process of shooting a target._

Ok- I have an adjustable site- I get to the stake and it is my turn. In reading these two rules, I can use my binoculars to view the target, but once I set my site, if I go back to my binoculars, I cannot reset my yardage-right?

Also- once I have set my yardage and have drawn to an anchor, if I let down (less than the allotted times) I cannot change my yardage--right?


----------



## darton3d (Oct 16, 2009)

correct on both accounts, people were using their binoculars and sights as rangefinders.


----------



## Joseph McCluske (Jun 8, 2005)

That's the way I understand the rule also...


----------



## Elk-coholic (Feb 15, 2009)

*The way I understand part 2*

You have to set your sight at the stake before you glass the target.but alot of people see it the same as u.


----------



## jack mac (Feb 8, 2011)

Elk-coholic said:


> You have to set your sight at the stake before you glass the target.but alot of people see it the same as u.


 Once you go to the binos you can not reset your site.


----------



## colo_dually (Oct 11, 2011)

You must set your sight prior to looking through the sight, or looking through your binos. Once you do either, you can't adjust your sight again.
Nothing against adjusting your point of aim though, just cant adjust the sight.

Comes from those that use either method as a form of range finding.


----------



## Hittingguru (Oct 1, 2004)

Seems we have two different interpretations of the word "re-set".
One group is referring to the term as if you can : Glass the sight- set your yardage- but if you go to the binos again, you cannot change (re-adjust) your yardage.

One group is saying: "re-adjust" means to change your yardage from the prior target and that once you glass the target, your site is set.

I was not an english major, but to me in order to "not re-adjust" my sight, I would have had to "adjust" my sight to begin with.

Maybe an IBO official can chime in here.


----------



## darton3d (Oct 16, 2009)

You're being too literal, I would bet if you try to argue your adjust vs re-adjust point with the IBO you will not win!


----------



## arrowblaster (Feb 9, 2004)

That's a tough one. Re-adjust means just that, you've already set it once for that target, in my interpretation, so if you want to re-adjust, do it before you look through bino's, or drawing bow.


----------



## Hittingguru (Oct 1, 2004)

darton3d said:


> You're being too literal, I would bet if you try to argue your adjust vs re-adjust point with the IBO you will not win!


I'm not looking to "argue it with an IBO official" one way or the other--I'm looking for the right answer--Having made a living in athletics for 40 years, I'm fully aware that there is the letter of the rule and the intent of the rule. That's why there are case books for all official rules for every sport. It clarifies the letter of the rule vs. the intent of the rule.

So back to the question- still two different interpretations-any one else?


----------



## nilrednuas (Feb 9, 2012)

You have to adjust your sight before looking through it or binos. Once you look through either of the two you can not make any readjustments. So if you forget to adjust and lens your target you are SOL.


----------



## bowmender (Jul 5, 2006)

You can....
Step to the stake, glass the target and set the sight.
You cannot glass again and re-set.

Once you have drew your bow you are not allowed to let down and re-adjust your sight.


----------



## archerydude21 (Sep 20, 2010)

I think you all are overlooking the fact that it says "at the stake". You can glass and adjust as many times as youu want before you are on the peg.


----------



## LCA (Apr 20, 2009)

Good luck getting a rule clarification from the IBO, i tried it for months and got no where.


----------



## ruttinbuck (Mar 4, 2004)

nilrednuas said:


> You have to adjust your sight before looking through it or binos. Once you look through either of the two you can not make any readjustments. So if you forget to adjust and lens your target you are SOL.


Correct! Once you look through binos you can not move sight. Draw your bow...and you can not move sight!


----------



## Hittingguru (Oct 1, 2004)

Ok guys and gals-- I couldn't take the suspense any longer so I called the I.B.O. office and had a great conversation with the staff there and Mr. Watkins himself. And dispite some nay-sayers--I got an official interpretation on the ruling.

When it is your turn to shoot, upon reaching the stake--(ready for this???)----YOU MAY GLASS THE TARGET WITH YOUR BINOCULARS FIRST. YOU MAY THEN *ADJUST* YOUR MOVEABLE SITE. If you then go back to your binoculars and view the target OR go to full draw and let down--YOU CANNOT *RE-ADJUST* YOUR MOVEABLE SIGHT.

One caveat--if you initially glass the sight, make sure you are not using your focus adjustment as a rangefinder. That is illegal (as we all know).

Thanks to all who replied to the question--I love a good debate.


----------



## FishAlaska (Nov 30, 2010)

Ya it is a tough topic to discuss. Most shooters if they know their equipment know which directions on the focus knob means closer or farther. So if you have your binos in focus for 40 yards and make 2 strokes counter clockwise to focus, it may mean target is closer than 40. Shooters that know their equipment dont need a mark on their binos to determine each stroke right or left on the focus knob means 4 yards or whatever it is either closer or farther. People that shoot seriously and know their equipment can cheat this way without any marks at all and dont even realize it is cheating because they do this day in and day out while hunting and such. There are no marks on their binos, it is all in their heads and part of the shot routine. The fact is that it IS cheating but catching them is impossible. It has and will continue until they ban binos from the shooters which may be unlikely. Or maybe make everyone swap binos so the method is unknown on a particular pair...not likely either. Glassing and adjusting while not at the stake doesnt prevent anything either. I dont shoot ASA or IBO so I dont know what the arrangements at the stake are. Does everyone stand there and glass at same time and then order starts or what exactly is the process?

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## s&w686 (Dec 4, 2011)

Which class does this rule pertain too? I was under the impression that in Hunter Class you couldn't adjust your sight once you stepped on the course.


----------



## mcfd-1229 (Aug 14, 2010)

the rule pertains to MBO


----------



## Bowtech n ROSS (Aug 30, 2007)

Atleast you got an answer.


----------

